# The Potty Group



## QuintinsMommy

decided to make a group for people who are tying/thinking about trying/successful in potty training

https://www.clipartreview.com/_images_300/A_twin_boy_and_girl_sitting_on_the_potty_reading_101112-251518-168009.jpg


----------



## 17thy

We have been doing EC with Emerald and she does really good with the pooping part lol, but the peeing she still has accidents. Just within the past couple weeks she's been REALLY adamant about NOT wearing a diaper, she hates them and pulls them right off, but if we put big girl panties on her she won't even touch them!!! so I'm in the process of making her some pull up training panties, because of course the others leak right through because they aren't meant to absorb. 

But we have the actual seat you put on the toilet too. I have been thinking about getting her a potty seat though because a couple of times now she has tried using her little chair in the livingroom as a potty.


----------



## Hotbump

I have the same seat as you Rome...Jovanni is scared of the toilet so I'm waiting until New Year to try to get his potty train as it will save me money and he is almost 3! He either wears Huggies or Pampers since Parent Choice and Luvs give him a bad rash so it gets expensive


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm potty training Jaymee she has a potty that turns into a potty she can use it on the toilet and the base as a stool. Or use it just as a potty. She is doing awesome wears underwear when she's at home and pull ups when at the baby sitters. I had enough of diapers so I took them off her.


----------



## sarah0108

We just bought a cheap £1 potty :haha: she won't use the toilet atm but our toilet sat has a baby seat attached, its so cool and weird lol


----------



## rainbows_x

I have been casually training for a while. She uses her potty after bath time, she normally does a poo,rarely a wee. It's obvious when she needs a poo so I tend to quickly undress her and put her on it. Today I've been letting her run around without a nappy on,no accidents so far!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea I didn't know what to get but the set I got was very cheap and my toilet is tiny to began with and we live in an apartment with no stairs so easy to get to the bathroom .. just not sure how to even start? :haha:


----------



## divershona

i've got no idea how to start either rome!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Im not starting max until he is over 2. Its only this past month ive done it for harriet when i knew she was old enough to understand and was definately ready. Im not that much of a fan of trying to push younger ones into it. Personal opinion of course.

Aparently they don't have much bladder control until thy are 18 months old.


----------



## 10.11.12

I have no idea where to start! I'm just glad I have a girl.


----------



## divershona

i'm not planning on starting kaya until she's 2ish, just want to get read up on all the facts and come up with some sort of plan that i can attempt


----------



## amygwen

I've been wanting to try and start, we have this toilet for him:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31W3RR80R5L.jpg

Everytime I take off his diaper he pees, so I've tried really hard to have the potty nearby and to sit him on it when he's about to go to the bathroom. Also we have a really neat Potty book that I read to him while I sit him on it. I haven't tried much to potty train but have just started getting interested in trying to get him to sit on the potty and do his business.


----------



## sarah0108

I started just pickng a day we would be in all day, put pants on harriet showed her the potty, talked her throigh what it was, etc etc and just kept asking if she needed it :) then rewarded with stickers


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I can make a little thing in the OP but Im not sure what to put?
like 
Quintin - Wears diapers all the time
or 
LO - has gone one pooty x amount of times
or
LO- wears diapers only at...this time
something?


----------



## Melibu90

I dont even know where to start not looking forward to it all i've heard is how much harder with boys :dohh:
Though it will be about 8months or so untill i try i find it pretty interesting to read about


----------



## lizardbreath

QuintinsMommy said:


> yea I didn't know what to get but the set I got was very cheap and my toilet is tiny to began with and we live in an apartment with no stairs so easy to get to the bathroom .. just not sure how to even start? :haha:

How I started Jaymee was I just let her sit on it get used to it then we started with pull ups and every half hour I would take her to the potty. Then I took away pull ups and put underwear and explained that you wet yourself its going to go to the floor. Now she just goes her self.


----------



## 17thy

rainbows_x said:


> I have been casually training for a while. She uses her potty after bath time, she normally does a poo,rarely a wee. It's obvious when she needs a poo so I tend to quickly undress her and put her on it. Today I've been letting her run around without a nappy on,no accidents so far!

This is basically exactly what we do. 

Except I set her on the potty about 3 times a day, usually after I go to the bathroom since she's in there with me anyway (not including when she poops). It's definitely not easy to get her to wee in there. But sometimes she'll point to the front of her diaper/panties or start tugging on them beforehand. But by that point the bathroom is usually too far away. Which is why I've been thinking about the potty chair. She goes naked several times a day and I think she would use it considering she does it to her regular chair :dohh: :haha:hehe.


----------



## AriannasMama

Not even thinking about it yet, babies aren't even really capable of understanding it until they are 18-24 months, she's still learning how to communicate so I don't really see a point in it until she understands a bit more.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ahh put quintin on the toilet and he screamed bloody murder


----------



## rileybaby

I was thinking about it, but i dont want to start too early and scare him with it because he doesnt understand yet :nope: im going to wait till he's atleast 18 months. I get the potty out every evening for him to sit on to get used to it but thats it


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin pooped this morning and came up to me and said "poo-poo" turned so I can check his diaper then kept yelling poo poo while I was changing him :) 1st time he ever did that :) 
he keeps showing more signs he just about ready to potty train .


----------



## 10.11.12

Yay Quintin!


----------



## purple_kiwi

we have a potty and the seat on it also goes on a normal toilet, i have been trying she went a few times on the normal toilet but she just doesn't seem to want to stay still. she will tell me when she needs her diaper changed and has told me a few times she wanted to use the potty. i got her underwear to try for a few days to see if it helped as i think its just being in diapers thats stopping her from really trying a bit more as shes so use to them.


----------



## ONoez2010

we have the toilet seat and we've tried sitting Michael there, but he just seats there and doesn't do anything :haha: 
so we usually just let him sit there so he gets used to it, but I'm probably going to really start potty training when he's about 18 months


----------



## ONoez2010

Good job Quintin!!


----------



## sarah0108

AriannasMama said:


> Not even thinking about it yet, babies aren't even really capable of understanding it until they are 18-24 months, she's still learning how to communicate so I don't really see a point in it until she understands a bit more.

Agreeeeeeee :thumbup:

Thats why we started 'late'


----------



## AriannasMama

sarah0108 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Not even thinking about it yet, babies aren't even really capable of understanding it until they are 18-24 months, she's still learning how to communicate so I don't really see a point in it until she understands a bit more.
> 
> Agreeeeeeee :thumbup:
> 
> Thats why we started 'late'Click to expand...

Arianna can say poo but she doesn't know how to say it correctly, kwim? I ask her if she's poo'd when I know that she has so she gets the idea, but she just repeats words and goes "puuh-ooo" lol.


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah Max knows _when_ hes done it, but he says poo when he wee's aswell :lol:!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava has gotten better at telling me. She goes over to her potty, puts it in the middle of the room and backs up :lol: She's also started stripping off when she needs to go, normally her top though lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honestly I don`t think its age that matters its whether you think your child is ready.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I've been wanting to try and start, we have this toilet for him:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31W3RR80R5L.jpg
> 
> Everytime I take off his diaper he pees, so I've tried really hard to have the potty nearby and to sit him on it when he's about to go to the bathroom. Also we have a really neat Potty book that I read to him while I sit him on it. I haven't tried much to potty train but have just started getting interested in trying to get him to sit on the potty and do his business.

my mom bought me this one too because I told her he wouldnt sit on the potty and she said he might like this more :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

we started! yay. she goes to the potty 95% of the time if shes in the house with no pants on. 

If she poos when were out i can see it coming and if possible get to a toilet with her. 

She still wears nappies for nap, bed and when were out. 

I did a wee yesterday and she clapped for me lol 

we have just a normal boring potty and toilet seat.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh thats awesome! how did you get started ? was she interested in going?


----------



## Strawberrymum

I knew she wanted privacy when she went cause she would always go behind the curtain or in her playhouse so i just sat her on the loo when she needed to go. 

and wee is so much harder i have just a potty in the lounge that i put her on in front of the tv. and eventually she got that that is where you sit when you need a wee. if i put pants on her she doesnt go though so still got lots of work


----------



## emmylou92

Potty training, i have been thinking about it, hollie always comes and stands next to me or oh when she does a poop. I think i'll wait till she is 18 months even though i was dry in the day by then i just think she will be too young.


----------



## sarah0108

QuintinsMommy said:


> honestly I don`t think its age that matters its whether you think your child is ready.

But its proven they don't have bladder control until at least 18 months.
i personally don't see how a 14 month old or something can understand that they need to wee, where, and what to do etc.

But yeah thats just me


----------



## annawrigley

I won't be starting until he's over 2. I'll probably start in the summer next year so its easier and he can run round naked, so he'll be about 2 years & 2 months, depending on if/when summer decides to come to England :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> honestly I don`t think its age that matters its whether you think your child is ready.
> 
> But its proven they don't have bladder control until at least 18 months.
> i personally don't see how a 14 month old or something can understand that they need to wee, where, and what to do etc.
> 
> But yeah thats just meClick to expand...

yep. I heard many different things about which age to start etc etc.my mom said she started us all young :shrug: honestly I think its up to the parents to decided when their own child is ready


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> honestly I don`t think its age that matters its whether you think your child is ready.
> 
> But its proven they don't have bladder control until at least 18 months.
> i personally don't see how a 14 month old or something can understand that they need to wee, where, and what to do etc.
> 
> But yeah thats just meClick to expand...
> 
> yep. I heard many different things about which age to start etc etc.my mom said she started us all young :shrug: honestly I think its up to the parents to decided when their own child is readyClick to expand...

Yeah I've chosen to keep my comments to myself on the whole "they have no idea what they are doing" :dohh: Once again, not all children are the same, I hate when people can't comprehend anything outside of what a book or a study has said.


----------



## BrEeZeY

we have been "trying" to potty train we have been working on it but not pushing as we dont wanna force if he isnt ready but he has so far pottied on the potty this morning but also pooped in his diaper


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> we have been "trying" to potty train we have been working on it but not pushing as we dont wanna force if he isnt ready but he has so far pottied on the potty this morning but also pooped in his diaper

This is what I have been doing...not being pushing but letting him know its there etc etc but quintin won`t even sit on it :dohh: but he took his diaper off this morning when he woke up and put his pants back on :shrug: so clearly hes not liking have a wet diaper.


----------



## sarah0108

17thy said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> honestly I don`t think its age that matters its whether you think your child is ready.
> 
> But its proven they don't have bladder control until at least 18 months.
> i personally don't see how a 14 month old or something can understand that they need to wee, where, and what to do etc.
> 
> *But yeah thats just me*Click to expand...
> 
> yep. I heard many different things about which age to start etc etc.my mom said she started us all young :shrug: honestly I think its up to the parents to decided when their own child is readyClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've chosen to keep my comments to myself on the whole "they have no idea what they are doing" :dohh: Once again, not all children are the same, I hate when people can't comprehend anything outside of what a book or a study has said.Click to expand...


Well obviously its up to the parents :dohh: Im not saying its not. See bolded comment.

:shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay sarah.


----------



## sarah0108

:wacko: blunt


----------



## Laura2919

Why would anyone want to potty train a child under the age of 18 months? I'm sorry but talk about wanting your child to grow up quick. 

I also agree that children under 18 months are very rarely ready....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its called EC many people do it.


----------



## Laura2919

No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.

Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.


----------



## sarah0108

I know that, i was only adding my opinion as im potty training Harriet too :wacko: no need for y'all to pretty much say my opinion in invalid. Never said anything bad to any of you, so no need to make me look stupid.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Laura2919 said:


> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.

so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly. 
many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child. 

I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:


----------



## 17thy

There is a difference between WANTING to potty train your child under 18 months and when you have a child under 18 months that is showing signs of wanting to potty train and having success with it. 

My daughter is under 18 months and is blatantly showing signs of wanting to potty train, I'm not forcing her to do anything nor was I expecting to start so early. We did do casual EC, but she is starting by her own will.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sarah0108 said:


> I know that, i was only adding my opinion as im potty training Harriet too :wacko: no need for y'all to pretty much say my opinion in invalid. Never said anything bad to any of you, so no need to make me look stupid.

Im sorry :) does harriet go on the potty often? max should learn quicker because he sees harriet too .. Quintin sees kids go at daycare so Im hoping that will help :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

And besides isn't this called "the potty group"? If you aren't in the process of or starting to potty train why even post in here?


----------



## Laura2919

QuintinsMommy said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...

I didnt actually say its going to happen did I? I just said and then we wonder why because children are taught to do things earlier than expected. 

Let your child be a child. Nothing wrong with it. 

I still buy nappies because although one twin is dry at night one twin isnt. And daytime potty training is nothing like night time..


----------



## Laura2919

17thy said:


> And besides isn't this called "the potty group"? If you aren't in the process of or starting to potty train why even post in here?

Sorry Administrator, are you undercover? Cos I dont see the little red sign under your name

I can post where I like as it doesnt have any rules and I have potty trained so am talking from a person who HAS done it. :)

:flower:


----------



## 17thy

Laura2919 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt actually say its going to happen did I? I just said and then we wonder why because children are taught to do things earlier than expected.
> 
> Let your child be a child. Nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I still buy nappies because although one twin is dry at night one twin isnt. And daytime potty training is nothing like night time..Click to expand...

Once again did you see what I wrote on the page before this? Not everyone is "forcing" their child to learn anything. My daughter is coming to me and clearly is close to potty training, what would you rather me do? Duck tape the diaper on her? That makes no sense. There are TONS of children that are ready before 24 months to potty train, on their own will.


----------



## sarah0108

QuintinsMommy said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> I know that, i was only adding my opinion as im potty training Harriet too :wacko: no need for y'all to pretty much say my opinion in invalid. Never said anything bad to any of you, so no need to make me look stupid.
> 
> Im sorry :) does harriet go on the potty often? max should learn quicker because he sees harriet too .. Quintin sees kids go at daycare so Im hoping that will help :thumbup:Click to expand...

:) thanks..


Yeah she uses it of her own accord in the day time :D she sometimes asks to wear a nappy though which i have no problem with, she hasnt had a single accident and she still has a nappy at night as shes not totally dry yet.

Max sometimes copies and will say poo poo if she goes on the potty but he doesnt get it at all lol!!!


----------



## Laura2919

17thy said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt actually say its going to happen did I? I just said and then we wonder why because children are taught to do things earlier than expected.
> 
> Let your child be a child. Nothing wrong with it.
> 
> I still buy nappies because although one twin is dry at night one twin isnt. And daytime potty training is nothing like night time..Click to expand...
> 
> Once again did you see what I wrote on the page before this? Not everyone is "forcing" their child to learn anything. My daughter is coming to me and clearly is close to potty training, what would you rather me do? Duck tape the diaper on her? That makes no sense. There are TONS of children that are ready before 24 months to potty train, on their own will.Click to expand...

I'm simply saying 'some' think their children are ready and they are not. I didnt name names or single a post out I just posted my opinion..


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...

Im tired of Kailee taking her diapers off and throwing them around if I don't get to her as soon as it gets wet/ dirty :sick: . Yesterday she went up to the bathroom by herself and called me up then wanted on the potty but insisted on being naked as soon as i got her pants down to use the potty :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im tired of Kailee taking her diapers off and throwing them around if I don't get to her as soon as it gets wet/ dirty :sick: . Yesterday she went up to the bathroom by herself and called me up then wanted on the potty but insisted on being naked as soon as i got her pants down to use the potty :haha:Click to expand...

quin took his off and left it on his bed..I hope he didnt sleep with it :sick:


----------



## 17thy

purple_kiwi said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No what it is is thinking your doing what's best but in reality there is no rush whatsoever. Your child doesn't start a school nursery until 3 so doesn't need to be potty trained until just before then. My girls were 2 and a half before I even considered it.
> 
> Whats wrong with letting a baby be a baby and then we wonder why there are 12 year olds with tons of make up and 5 inch heels cos from an early age they are taught to do things before they should be.
> 
> so lets say I potty train by child at 18 months shes going to grow up to be a 12 year old that weres tons of make up? uh no. thats just silly.
> many many many people have potty trained before age 2 and half for a long time. its just a personal choice when I parent wants to start and when is right for their child.
> 
> I personally want to stop buying diapers asap :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> *Im tired of Kailee taking her diapers off and throwing them around if I don't get to her as soon as it gets wet/ dirty* :sick: . Yesterday she went up to the bathroom by herself and called me up then wanted on the potty but insisted on being naked as soon as i got her pants down to use the potty :haha:Click to expand...

same same same haha. the instant she feels wet the diaper comes flying off lol. or if i put pants on her she sits there and pulls and points at the diaper.


----------



## annawrigley

If you put them in vests/onesies(?) with poppers its very unlikely they'll remove their nappies


----------



## 17thy

annawrigley said:


> If you put them in vests/onesies(?) with poppers its very unlikely they'll remove their nappies

Lol doesn't work for us because the cloth diapers we use are closed with strong snaps (well as strong as the ones holding the onesies together) so she has no issue snapping them off. Pretty much the only thing that keeps them on is when we put jeans on her.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg he did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy he sat down and peed then we did a long happy dance etc.. then he again after 10 mins and tried to get a few drops out :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

*
GO QUINN*​


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee had no accidents from the time she woke up til she went to bed her pull up was dry all day not a single accident my dream is coming true potty trained by end of january and go Quinn woot woot


----------



## Melibu90

Woo go Quin :happydance: and Jaymee :happydance:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Yay Quintin and Jaymee! 

LO did a poo on the toilet and i did a happy dance then said anymore and she said 'other side now' ? lol i have no idea what she on about but she did it


----------



## 17thy

:thumbup: go babies!


----------



## 17thy

FIRST TIME USING THE NEW POTTY SEAT!! She climbed in foot first the first time she saw it lol :haha: but we sat her down on it correctly and walked into the dining room a few feet away and I heard her grunting! Omg DH and I danceddd and clapped for her. She was so happy she just kept pointing at it and saying "peh peh peh" lmao! <3 Dude I am so sold on this potty seat.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389385_321320287901336_100000701013649_1034563_836652219_n.jpg

sorry if the poop pic is tmi lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol 3 of us have the fisher price royal potty seat!


----------



## bbyno1

I was thinking of starting in the new year,but i really don't think Aliyah is ready.I am going to let her show me some sort of signs shes ready before i attempt potty training her.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin almost went on the potty today :( but no luck so far...hes really cranky today.


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol 3 of us have the fisher price royal potty seat!

:haha: cheapest one i found! lol. and i liked the design better, its more like a toilet seat than the others i saw.


----------



## Strawberrymum

yay go Emerald! 
I forgot to take a picture lol i wanted to since i saw it on jon and kate plus 8 lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin just sat on thee potty for 40 mins cause he said he needed to go lol but he didnt and still hasent he drank alot of juice so I am now watching him like a hawk


----------



## 17thy

Em has gone wee twice today in her potty! Once this morning after breakfast and once this afternoon around 4pm after snack. She's only worn one diaper, for a nap today. :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i think my main concern about it is the fact that LO spends 3 days per week at nursery and obviously they have different routines and stuff, think i'll probably start next summer holidays so i know i'm going to have a few weeks where he's at home, he'll be just over 2 then.


----------



## amygwen

17thy said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> lol 3 of us have the fisher price royal potty seat!
> 
> :haha: cheapest one i found! lol. and i liked the design better, its more like a toilet seat than the others i saw.Click to expand...

I have it too. It has horrible reviews though from what I've seen online. I haven't been particularly fond of it either so I'll probably invest in a new one, apparently it's not very good for boys but it works great for girls.


----------



## lauram_92

I have a cheapie boring potty, but I just got it when it was on sale.  Oliver doesn't like sitting on it, I think it is quite uncomfy. I have no plans to start potty training him yet.


----------



## 17thy

Today's update, Emerald used the potty twice today. She started to have an accident this morning and i set her on the potty and she finished there. Then tonight after dinner I set her on the potty (just routine) and she pooped! :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Shiah will use the potty _ almost_ everytime we set her on it.. :happydance:
Its more potty training us i think! She still wears diapers unfortunately but we're still working on it.. shes dry through naps and through the night but its more me remembering to but her on the potty through out the day!

both of my brothers and i were potty trained before we were 2. the same as OH and SIL.. MIL was potty trained at ten months.. (i know i didnt believe it either but she also sstarted walking at 7. freak child lol) I dont think there is a too young for starting potty training.. i think of it as a head start and it may be a longer process.. i dont think my daughter will be 12 thinking she is 20 because we decided to start potty training earlier.. Just my opinion.

oh and we have a princess potty, its pink and has the attached potty seat that can come off and go on a regular sized toliet.. she likes it because there is a flusher that plays princess music.:thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

ShelbyLee said:


> Shiah will use the potty _ almost_ everytime we set her on it.. :happydance:
> Its more potty training us i think! She still wears diapers unfortunately but we're still working on it.. shes dry through naps and through the night but its more me remembering to but her on the potty through out the day!
> 
> both of my brothers and i were potty trained before we were 2. the same as OH and SIL.. MIL was potty trained at ten months.. (i know i didnt believe it either but she also sstarted walking at 7. freak child lol) I dont think there is a too young for starting potty training.. i think of it as a head start and it may be a longer process.. i dont think my daughter will be 12 thinking she is 20 because we decided to start potty training earlier.. Just my opinion.
> 
> oh and we have a princess potty, its pink and has the attached potty seat that can come off and go on a regular sized toliet.. she likes it because there is a flusher that plays princess music.:thumbup:

Yay I'm so glad to hear its working out for you too :) Great job little Shiah! :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLee

she still hasnt got the signs down for potty yet.. she does do more though lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin went the one time now he never wants to grr


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nvm got out the shower with quintin today went to my room to get dressed while quin played in the living room 5 mins later he dragged the potty in! and it had pee in it! he went all on his own! then llater on today he pointed to see bum and said poo-poo and farted! :haha:


----------



## LittleBoo

Herrow :)

My lad started using his potty about 2-3 months ago, in that time I'd say he's had about... 10 accidents, all in the first week. He's dry through the night too :thumbup: the only reason I can think why he's done well is, we waited until he seemed ready. Everyone was on my case with him being 2 and a half, had been since he turned 1 really :haha: I figured, it's not bothering him, it's not bothering me, why not wait til he's ready? We did, and I'm bloody glad! He's a bloody pro now, holds it in if we're out, there's never a mad dash for a toilet, he's happy to hold it as long as it takes to find somewhere. Awesome kid!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats great!


----------



## Tanara

_Tayes been potty trained for almost 1 1/2 now. We went threw hell to get him potty trained, tried everything you could think_


----------



## faolan5109

How do you actually get them to go? We sat on the potty today for over a half hour and nothing. Any suggestions


----------



## 17thy

faolan5109 said:


> How do you actually get them to go? We sat on the potty today for over a half hour and nothing. Any suggestions

They just go on their own :shrug:
We only ever set her on the potty for a few seconds, and she either uses it or gets up and goes and plays until she needs to potty.


----------



## rileybaby

When did you all decide you were ready to potty train? I have no idea what signs to look for lol


----------



## 17thy

rileybaby said:


> When did you all decide you were ready to potty train? I have no idea what signs to look for lol

I decided to start because she would take her diaper off every time she peed/poo'd, she makes it very obvious when she has to poop and she since starting the signs that she has to wee are getting more obvious to me also. And normally she will go over and step in her potty if she has to go :haha: She also started throwing FITS when I would put her diaper on, so we tried big girl panties and she didn't even mess with them at all. She much prefers them to her diapers. Those are just a few signs that were obvious to me.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

faolan5109 said:


> How do you actually get them to go? We sat on the potty today for over a half hour and nothing. Any suggestions

answered you on FB


----------



## faolan5109

We got him to go today!! SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## LittleBoo

Aww well done Laney! :)


----------



## Tanara

_Hey Girls I just seen this thread, Taye's been potty trained for like 1 1/2 yr, so if you have any questions please ask.

we did so many different things
-sticker charts
-treat / reward
-food coloring in the toilet
-cheerios in the toilet _


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is very obvious about pooing, like literally goes to a corner of the room, squats and grunts :haha:. I will probably get her a potty when she's around 18 months.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

had to take a break sadly quintin has had a very upset tummy so hes needed a diaper on


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> had to take a break sadly quintin has had a very upset tummy so hes needed a diaper on

We had to take a break too. Emerald has been teething and been in a very AWFUL mood so she is not at all been paying attention I just put the diaper back on lol. I don't mind as long as she doesn't yank them off immediately.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ya I dont mind taking a break, nothing you can do if they aren't feeling at there best


----------



## KaceysMummy

We tried with Kacey before, it wasn't constant she'd occasionally do it in potty then pee all over the floor :dohh:
HV told me not to rush it and that when she us ready it should be easy to train her and take under a week - sometimes they don't feel like they need the toilet so don't know they are doing it until its done...

Glad its going good for all of yous!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

as Quintin is feeling better we started potty training at home again :D today, we were playing and I asked him if he needed to potty he said yes and sat on it and tried to go but nothing came out, then about 40 mns later and went and sat down and farted :haha: lol so I did the happy dance forhim, then 10 mins ago he sat down on his own and peed!!! YAY


----------



## lizardbreath

I just wanted to say Jaymee is Potty Trained its offical no Diapers except at bedtime she has been awesome no accidents no anything and she will even go by herself if needed :D so proud of her cant believe how awesome shes doing now to work on nights


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:happydance: Good job jaymee!!

we are still going well with potty training here,just havent got a poop on the toilet yet !
he goes pee on the potty like 2-3 times in the evening when we are home then gets a diaper put on right before bed.
debating buying pull ups during the day, but we are having a hard time with him telling me he needs to go, lol he will just sit down and go so he stays pantless all evening! when hes pantless he has no accidents ,think im gonna need like baby legwarmers or something because winter has hit in canada and its cold!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Rome Alfie was the same, he would be fine if he was nude but as soon as I put clothes on him he pee'd! I bought him some big boy pants after a while just to get him used to not being naked. 

I caught Alfie about to poo when he had just gone into pants and I grabbed him and put him on the toilet and he never poo'd himself again! I think it just takes 1 time and then he will grasp it!

As for pull ups Alfie just thought it was a nappy. Most kids in the nursery I work at get confused by them too! It sounds like you are doing a great job as you are, just keep on doing what you are doing :) just try some pants every once in a while, he will get there in the end :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh and does his daycare know he is training? You should ask them to ask Quin if he needs to go potty at change times to keep some continuity


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rockys-mumma said:


> Oh and does his daycare know he is training? You should ask them to ask Quin if he needs to go potty at change times to keep some continuity

no, I have been meaning to talk to them just havent got the chance this week:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Poop in the potty!!! Yay


----------



## rockys-mumma

:happydance: go Quin!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin is doing awesome with the potty at home, just cant seem to get him to use a potty any other time ! grr.


----------



## emmylou92

I was told that if LO is waking up after a nap in the day dry then they are ready to start training, well Hollie wakes up dry, but she isn't walking properly yet, so i'm really stuck about if i should start now or wait, what do you guys think?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would wait till she is walking :)


----------



## emmylou92

I though so too, just want to get her started before we have the next little lady running around!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you can try if you like tho! you never know


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee has hardly wants to sit at all lately i always try before her bath and ask her during the day she went poop in the big potty and we did a dance high-5 even called up my sister to do it to she was really happy and flushed and was smiling but nothing since then :shrug: she just tells me no and walks away so i guess i have no idea where to go from here


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im not sure keely, Quin wont go on the big potty, but loves his because it plays music for him after he pees


----------



## 17thy

Woo! Emerald peed in the potty tonight, we just recently started back with it. :) She was so excited! And she loves wiping herself, hahaha, silly girl.


----------



## JoJo16

Alice started herself a week ago. she started making a massive fuss when she had a nappy on falling to the floor looking like she was in pain, thought she had a urine infection but turns out she just new she was peeing and decided not to like it. now a week later shes not worn a nappy apart from at night time and nearly all pees and poops are done in the potty :) and she used the big toilet for the first time yesterday :D woop. saves me loads on nappies lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Liv's gone into cloth trainers because she hates disposable nappies now (her words were, "No! Fluffy!" :rofl:) and only will wear princess pull-ups at night/nap. 
She peed on the floor today, but then made it in the potty! I reward her with chocolate raisins when she sits on the potty, so she's pretty happy about potty training :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay! Quintin told me for the 1st time this morning he needed to go, so I took his diaper off and he got right on the potty and peed!
yesterday he told me he needed to go but we were at my parents and when I got him on the toilet it was too late , BUT it was the 1st time he sat on the big toilet !


----------



## 17thy

That's great! Emerald goes "ssssss" when she needs to pee lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> That's great! Emerald goes "ssssss" when she needs to pee lol

:haha: Quintin says poo-poo when he needs to pee:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> That's great! Emerald goes "ssssss" when she needs to pee lol

does emerald still wear diapers all the time?


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> That's great! Emerald goes "ssssss" when she needs to pee lol
> 
> does emerald still wear diapers all the time?Click to expand...

No we've done partial EC for many months now. She's usually not in a diaper unless she's sleeping or out and about.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thought i would join this thread as i am on week 2 of potty training my boy! 
I would suggest to you all NOT to buy pull up pants, these are just nappies/diapers but with a different name and more cost!
I've literally gone this entire time with no nappy at all
(Babies/Toddlers very rarely wee when in deep sleep) so he hasn't had a nappy on at night either and is always dry in the morning but needs a wee straight away! (I have however got a bed time mat on his bed JUST INCASE)
Yesterday evening was the first time in over a week i have put a nappy on him for the simple reason that id had 4 poo's in his trousers and pants that day , i was extremely tired trying to look after my poorly 6 week old baby so i had no patience left lol.
Im having a bit of a struggle with the potty training as my son is speech delayed so doesnt speak alot, we have more or less mastered wee wee's in the potty with the odd dribble accident in his pants, its just poo's that are proving to be hard work! He took his first poo on day 3 in his potty and he just seemed so frightened to see something so unpleasant in his potty and he hasnt gone in the potty since, just his pants ( or my carpet :rofl: )
Hoping another week and we will have properly mastered potty training (maybe not the poo's though)
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sounds like he doing great for only starting 2 weeks ago!


----------

